

The HP Slate - rglullis
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/06/the-hp-slate/

======
joshu
[http://www.engadget.com/photos/hp-slate-on-stage-at-
ces-2010...](http://www.engadget.com/photos/hp-slate-on-stage-at-
ces-2010/2589612)

I know it's small, but I think it's funnier to imagine that's a 22" monitor.

Edit: obligatory "I'm never buying HP again" note. All three of the HPs I
bought in recent memory have died.

~~~
potatolicious
I have my doubts about the capabilities of the software behind this thing -
mostly stemming from my (unfortunately correct) hunch about the Nook:

<http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/06/the-hp-slate/>

The preview video reminded me too much of the Nook video, where everything was
demo'ed at a speed far slower than any real use. For the Nook this turned out
to be deliberate, as any semblance of real user speed would've exposed the
embarrassingly slow software that was completely unable to respond in real-
time.

Hopefully Windows' performance and response time would be better than this
video makes me fear. If I were building a product like this I'd make sure the
demo video shows a user absolutely going to town on the device - after all,
isn't touch supposed to be a faster, more intuitive way to interact with our
machines?

------
pmorici
I wonder how long they have been planning on calling it the HP "Slate". It
will be funny if Apple doesn't end up calling their product the iSlate.

